

An Unauthorized Founder's Story - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/an-unauthorized-founder-s-story/c/eeae5fc486d311e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
peterjancelis
Has there been a rationale posted somewhere for the 'pivot' of refer.ly?

For some reason I see refer.ly and Danielle Morrill being featured again and
again on Hacker News and TechCrunch, but it's mostly about personal stuff
rather than the business.

------
Zikes
Danielle who?

